# Affectionate Sweet Lionhead in NJ/NYC



## butterfree (Aug 16, 2015)

Need a home for an adorable and affectionate Lionhead rabbit in NJ or NYC. He is neutered and litter box trained and has spent his life as a house bun. I am going to school and due to an unexpected death in the family there is no one to care for him.

He loves bananas and kale. You will not meet a sweeter rabbit - he literally licks you like a dog and loves getting pet and brushed. He gets along well with all humans and animals and its a hilarious and mischievous 1.5 year old soul. 

I have all of his supplies and will glad you pass on his carrier, play pen, litter box, litter, food, and numerous toys. 

I want him to go to a good home with bunny-loving people. This all breaks my heart but I need to think about his life. If you want the sweetest fluffball in the world in your life, you can email me at [email protected]

Here is a link to view this dapper fellow http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/5176171952.html


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2015)

do wish we were closer


----------



## LionBunn (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm in Pennsylvania but I doubt my husband will go for it. Be careful on Craigslist. A rehoming fee doesn't guarantee a good home.


----------

